# [Update] Duke Nukem Forever: Demo erscheint am 03.Juni.2011



## Pokerclock (10. Mai 2011)

**Update**

Am 03.Juni ist es so weit:



> [FONT=&quot]Where were you the first time you played Duke Nukem Forever?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]You'll have your answer on June 3 when the Duke Nukem Forever demo is released exclusively through the First Access Club.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Only First Access Club members like yourself will get to sample the most legendary shooter of all time before the long-awaited game is released on June 10 (International) and June 14 (North America).[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Get ready. It's almost here. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*Platform availability and eligibility is subject to local laws and regulations. Xbox LIVE, PlayStation Network or Steam, Duke First Access Club token and Internet connection required to access demo. Additional details and instructions regarding redemption will be provided on June 3, 2011.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]



First Access Club-Mitglieder könnten wie ich folgende Email im Postfach haben:



> Hello First Access Member!
> 
> Thank you again for pre-order Duke Nukem Forever and/or purchasing Borderlands Game of the Year Edition to become a First Access Member!  Please help us obtain the most accurate up to date information for your First Access profile.
> 
> ...


Man könnte jetzt also auf die Idee kommen, dass am 15.05. bzw. kurz danach die Demo verfügbar sein wird. First Access Club-Mitglied wird man in dem ihr das Spiel vorbestellt oder bei bestimmten Aktionen von Gearbox mitmacht und gewinnt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Warum steht das keine ICH HASS DICH GERADE BUTTON !
Denn ich werde die Demo so ja leider nicht bekommen...


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Warum steht das keine ICH HASS DICH GERADE BUTTON !
> Denn ich werde die Demo so ja leider nicht bekommen...


 
Egal, ein Dukefan gibt sich eh nicht mit halben Sachen zufrieden 
Man wartet nun so lange (ich hab nitmal gewartet) das bissl hält man auch noch aus.
Nach 12 Jahren kommts auch nicht mehr auf den Monat drauf an.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Soll das heißen ab Sonntag soll man die Plattform auswählen ? Denn der Link ist nur zum registrieren da so wie es schon immer war..


----------



## ghost13 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Hail to the King... Baby! I got Balls of Steel! 
Und auch First Access Club.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

hab die nacht auch die mal bekommen 

Bin mal gespannt, hab mir die Boarderlands GOTY Edition also nicht umsonst gekauft xD


----------



## Hübie (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die ebenfalls bekommen. Kein Plan ob ich da jetzt nochmal den Promocode angeben soll... ein login gibts ja net :/
Werd nachher mal schauen wenn ich am Notebook bin (mit Smartphone ists mir zu fummelig...)


----------



## Woiferl94 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Eine Demo ist immer gut


----------



## Gornadar (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



Hübie schrieb:


> Ich hab die ebenfalls bekommen. Kein Plan ob ich da jetzt nochmal den Promocode angeben soll... ein login gibts ja net :/
> Werd nachher mal schauen wenn ich am Notebook bin (mit Smartphone ists mir zu fummelig...)


 
Ich komm leider auch nur rein, indem ich immer und immer wieder den Promocode und e-mail eingebe. Ist etwas unschön ^^


----------



## RapToX (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> First Access Club-Mitglied wird man in dem ihr das Spiel vorbestellt


 also ich hab dnf bei amazon uk vorbestellt und leider keine mail bekommen 
oder ist das eine, auf bestimmte händler beschränkte, aktion?


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Toll. Ich habe Duke Nukem forever seit 12 Jahren vorbestellt und bekomme so nen Kack net? 
Und Borderlands habe ich mir direkt bei Release gekauft. Fühl mich verarscht -__-


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Ich habe die Balls of Steel-Edition bei Amazon.de vorbestellt. Ca. zwei Wochen später kam die Einladung zum First Access Club, mit einem Key, der aktiviert werden wollte.

Seitdem flattern mal ein paar Email von denen bei mir rein. Ironischerweise hat sich die obige zuerst im Spam-Filter von Outlook wieder gefunden.

So kann's gehen.


----------



## RapToX (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

sehe grade, dass das wieder so eine amazon.de aktion ist und (wie so oft) nicht für amazon uk gilt.
ist aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, da ich die demo eh nicht brauche. der duke wird einfach gut. punkt


----------



## redBull87 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Egal, ein Dukefan gibt sich eh nicht mit halben Sachen zufrieden
> Man wartet nun so lange (ich hab nitmal gewartet) das bissl hält man auch noch aus.
> Nach 12 Jahren kommts auch nicht mehr auf den Monat drauf an.


 
Genau  Den 1 Monat werden wir noch aushalten


----------



## Acid (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nuken Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe die Balls of Steel-Edition bei Amazon.de vorbestellt. Ca. zwei Wochen später kam die Einladung zum First Access Club, mit einem Key, der aktiviert werden wollte.
> 
> Seitdem flattern mal ein paar Email von denen bei mir rein. Ironischerweise hat sich die obige zuerst im Spam-Filter von Outlook wieder gefunden.
> 
> So kann's gehen.


 
Geht mir auch so  allerdings ist sie bei mir nicht im Spam-Filter gelandet .  Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Wäre ja ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk von Gearbox geworden.

Irgendwie schwachsinnig, eine Demo nur an Spieler herauszugeben, die es sich sowieso kaufen


----------



## Hübie (13. Mai 2011)

Hm. Dann hast du marketing nicht verstanden. Vorbesteller sollen die 1-2 Wochen vor dem Rest exklusiv genießen können. Anhand der Vorbesteller kann man exponieren wie sich der Absatz entwickelt, schafft aber auch zusätzlich Anreize für potenzielle Käufer.  Über Gratiswerbung einer solchen Aktion (News, Foren, Mundpropaganda etc..) lockt man immer mehr Kundschaft an.

Also Schwachsinn ist es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Na klar macht es aus Sicht des Herstellers Sinn, aber aus Sicht des Kunden bleibt es schwachsinnig


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Na klar macht es aus Sicht des Herstellers Sinn, aber aus Sicht des Kunden bleibt es schwachsinnig


 Alles relativ, so gesehen belohnt man halt diejenigen Fans die bereit sind blind vorzubestellen. = )


Balls of Steel Edition ftw btw. <3


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Sry aber was ist ein First Access Club-Mitglied ???


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Duke Nukem Forever Official Website

Oben rechts gibt es die Antwort


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Alles relativ, so gesehen belohnt man halt diejenigen Fans die bereit sind blind vorzubestellen. = )
> 
> 
> Balls of Steel Edition ftw btw. <3


 
Dann haben die PR Menschen aber den Sinn einer Demo(nstration) falsch verstanden


----------



## Acid (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Nennt sich da so.... ist einfach ein Zugang wo du über die neusten Informationen benachritigst wirst und z.b. verfrühter Zugang zur Demo hast etc.... Aller vorbesteller der Balls of Stell haben Zugang bekommen. Bei anderen Edition glaube ich auch irgendwo noch...

EDIT: Seite 3 nicht gesehn....


----------



## xeonsys (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

die demo scheint schon da zu sein


demo gameplay



> YouTube - Duke Nukem Forever DEMO Gameplay Part 1
> YouTube - Duke Nukem Forever DEMO Gameplay Part 2


----------



## fuddles (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Hm ich hab noch keinen Code bekommen.....


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*



xeonsys schrieb:


> die demo scheint schon da zu sein
> 
> 
> demo gameplay


 
Ja die geleakte wird es gewesen sein, die Demo kommt sicherlich erst im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## Galford (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

Video mit einem Termin:

YouTube - Another Very Special Message from Gearbox Software



Spoiler



Demo-Termin: 3. Juni 2011


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem Forever: Hinweise auf Demo-Veröffentlichung am 15.05.2011*

**Update**

Am 03.Juni ist es so weit:



> [FONT=&quot]Where were you the first time you played Duke Nukem Forever?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]You'll have your answer on June 3 when the Duke Nukem Forever demo is released exclusively through the First Access Club.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Only First Access Club members like yourself will get to sample the most legendary shooter of all time before the long-awaited game is released on June 10 (International) and June 14 (North America).[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Get ready. It's almost here. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*Platform availability and eligibility is subject to local laws and regulations. Xbox LIVE, PlayStation Network or Steam, Duke First Access Club token and Internet connection required to access demo. Additional details and instructions regarding redemption will be provided on June 3, 2011.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

An die Demo kommt man bestimmt auch ran, ohne das man FA-Member ist. Die wird schon irgend wo im Netz auftauchen. Da entsteht ja dann "eigentlich" auch kein Schaden.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2011)

Wieso machen die Entwickler die Demo überhaupt FA-Exklusiv??? So ein schwachsinn hab ich ja noch nie gesehen 

Nach spätestens 4 Stunden gibts die im Netz...


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2011)

Die Vorbesteller bekommen die Demo früher, Leute die sich die Demo saugen saugen sich auch das Spiel...


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Vorbesteller bekommen die Demo früher, Leute die sich die Demo saugen saugen sich auch das Spiel...


 
Das sehe ich hier nicht so.
Leute die sich die Vollversion ziehen, um sie als Demo zu nutzen, kaufen sich meist das Spiel dann doch nicht, da sie es ja so gesehen schon besitzen.
Eine richtige Demo würde ich aber ohne Gewissensbisse ziehen, da eine Demo jedem verfügbar gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2011)

Die Duke Nukem Demo ist für jeden verfügbar nur für Borderlands G.o.t.Y. Edition Käufer und Vorbesteller früher.


----------

